# Stolen van with 2 dogs inside



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

More details are on Dog Lost website, Please share on any site so these dogs are found quickly, the owner thinks the van was stolen and the man who stole it did not realise the dogs were in the back so the dogs may be dumped, far from home.
LEISTON, Suffolk IP16 :: 16th April, 2014: Ford Transit van has been stolen with 2 dogs inside, the van was stolen from Leiston vets, the van is burgandy and very distinctive with Agility and Kelpie stickers over it.
Dogs: 1 x Sable Tri and 1 x Blue Tri colour border collies are still missing 
Van: AY56 JYB. Burgundy with silver grey stripes down bonnet, pink fairy stickers and Union Jack paw prints over, kelpie taxi sign on back door. 
Phone: 07976095550


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Van has been found with dogs inside , they are ok and now back with owner,


----------

